# 2011 Halloween so far



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

2011 so far


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow! Really awsome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The spider looks so at home with her webbing and lovely lighting

The cauldron creep and barbeque are standout props, and I love that little owl on the tombstone.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You have a great looking setup. How in heavens name did you get the skelly in the cage so high? He's going to have nose bleeds.


----------



## Acererak (Jun 1, 2011)

I love your spider! So much better than the lame ones I've seen in stores.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! Everything looks GREAT!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jolevil, your props are SPOOKTACULAR!!! I especially love your giant spider. It looks like a real spider and not a goofy representation, yours looks anatomically correct. Very impressive! Everything looks good and I love how you have so many of your props working at doing different tasks. It makes the set up seem like someone just stumbled upon a 'Creepy World' on any street, USA! Take a bow!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks pretty darn good!  Now all you need is the tot.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Great work devil!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

things like this make me wish the wind would just stop so my outdoor could be decent. 

this is incredible. amazing. wow.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

So far? Dang it's looking great.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Devil it's all looking awesome. Well done.


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

AWESOME spider!!


----------



## MRB5150 (Oct 4, 2010)

Long time lurker, first time poster 

Nice job, Devil. Love the blue/green lighting. And yer skelly-reaper stirring the pot is SICK!!!

good stuff


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very nicely done!! I love all the detail, little things like the pumpkin cauldron hanging off the top of the stirring stick really jump out at me.


----------

